# Advice please RE Mucus plug



## sarahw1968 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi I apologise in advance if this becomes a rambling post but am a little worried about one of my cats, on sat morning as she came out of the litter tray I noticed a blob of mucus on the floor about the size of a 5 pence ( slightly stretched ) and a pale grey/brown colour. I had no idea what it could have been so looked it up on the internet and the only thing I found was about pregnant cats loosing a mucas plug before labour/birth, it had not crossed my mind up to this point that she could possibly be pregnant surely a cat pregnancy can not be missed ? she has put on a little weight on her sides but she certainly doesnt look like pregnant cats I have seen in photos and I have checked her nipples and they are a little pink but i have no idea what colour they were before she is a white cat would this have any affect on nipple colour ? she does seem a lot calmer lately but i had put that down to maturing, the only other thing i have notices is she has developed that fatty part between her back legs that my older cats have. She is an indoor cat that escaped once, I found her after less than 10 mins and she was hiding behind a hedge by my front door so I never gave it a thought that anything could have happened also she was not at that point calling, however she is now 14 months and i have never heard her call or seen any signs of being on heat. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow but was hoping that someone could let me know if this mucus could possible be anything else ? she is 100% fine in herself, eating/drinking and toileting the same as usual. If you have managed to get to the end of this post thank you for reading .


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

it sounds highly likely your cat is pregnant.. and if the plug has gone.. then kittens due any day now... post a picture if you can.. that usually helps.

you dont say how long ago it was when she escaped.. that would be helpful.

if you look at the pics i posted of my pregnant cat.. then you can see how she looks very pregnant.. baring in mind though.. mine had 7 kittens.. yours could have 2/3..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is she? When did she escape? Was she in call at the time? Piccies will help. Cats can mate in 10 mins so it is possible.


----------



## sarahw1968 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi thank you for the replies, I cant remember exactly when she got out, all I am sure of is it was about 5.00pm and very dark so cant really have been before early November, am going to try and add a couple of pics that i have taken today. Thanks again


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Doesn't look at all pregnant to me, by the stage you see a plug, you should have noticed kitens moving for at least 10 days. Even with singletons there are more obvious changes that can be seen, and as your girl isn't long haired it'd be far more obvious in her if she was due to deliver in the next day or so.

Cats can be older than 14 months b4 they call, I have a girl here whose nearly 2 and hasn't called yet, but I've also have cats call at 7 months. 

Emma


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Doesn't look pregnant at all to me - could it be anything else you found. I'd get her spayed asap so you don't get another scare.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

she should have been neutered a year ago, could be a infection or the start of PYO which means a massive infection that she may die from, vets and neuter asap!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catlove844 said:


> she should have been neutered a year ago, could be a infection or the start of PYO which means a massive infection that she may die from, vets and neuter asap!!!!


Is there a reason why she hasnt been neutered.Leaving a female unneutered can/will cause infections of the womb *pyometra* which can prove fatal.Please dont risk it,get her to your vet for a check and have her spayed for her healths sake.


----------

